# dead grass



## Akeith (Mar 15, 2006)

I am just looking for suggetions on getting my grass a lot better looking, I have never had to keep up on grass as i always lived in an apt. Now I have a home and I fell like I have to "keep up with the Jones'" and make my grass look just a good or better. I have a huge dead patch ( about 14' radius) and am wondering what i should do to revive that grass and get my other grass looking more plush and green.

Thanks in advance. -adam


----------



## cruzplanner (Mar 20, 2006)

Adam,

Not sure where you live however here in Florida what you described sounds a lot like you have cinch bug. They will eat your entire lawn in a couple of weeks if not treated. Most local home stores sell Cinch Bug killer and preventive treatments. After killing the Cinch Bugs then it depends on what type of grass you have. Also depending on where you live it could be what is called sod web worm or any other various criiters or funguses. You might want to check with a local landscaper to get the most accurate info on your situation in your area.


----------



## MoJoe (Feb 21, 2006)

As for the greener lawn, check out scotts.com. They have some pretty good info for treatments and times and you can type in your zip code to get detailed info. I use their products almost exclusively and my lawn looks great with little effort.


----------

